# Very Important Announcement



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MrBoots has passed 5000 posts, in less than a year.....! Wonder if his boss knows how he fills the days in........LOL

We done, if indeed congratulations are in order. Give this man a special badge!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats! That's some pretty impressive stats!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations to MrBoots on achieving his 5000 posts.







:good:


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

In less than a year that is impressive! Keep up the good work!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome work : )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the thanks

I'm not sure congratulations are in order though but, I love chatting and posting on here , perhaps too much judging by my post count .

And often most of what I say is irrelevant, fluff to keep myself amused









Am slightly embarrassed by my profligacy, I indeed must talk a lot of hot air ( in real life and on here ).

Thanks to everyone for making me so welcome and making my life a brighter than it was a year ago and I'm lucky to have met so many people I now consider .....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats Martin, the benefits of being your own boss lets you post so much I guess, but well done and thanks for all the help you give to others.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thanks for the thanks
> 
> I'm not sure congratulations are in order though but, I love chatting and posting on here , perhaps too much judging by my post count .
> 
> ...


Well done Sir! 5000 posts is impressive and where I'm concerned the help and advise you've given me has made my coffee journey all the more enjoyable.....Thanks friend!!


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

5000 posts since landing the job at the top of the Bank Of England.. an impressive show of commitment to what really matters! ;-)

What would be the celebratory term.. cinquemilennipostiversary?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Another one that I am in awe of! Well done!

David


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Another one that I am in awe of! Well done!
> 
> David


Awe? lol in how much time I have to waste







. Mr Bondy you have a expertise and gentlemanly manner that we could all learn from , it's always a delight to see out post .


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Well done Martin, keep it up, as the teacher always said to me!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

That's an insane amount of posts for less than a year. Well done...I think


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Well done, Boots! You must have wrist strain by now! And all that typing can't have helped that either!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Approx 16 posts a day batting average!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done - 4995 posts were utter rubbish though







(but the ones I liked the most!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Only 4995........


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I was being conservative as your my mate and therefore I'm biased


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you two an item now


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Will add my congratulations. Partly to acknowledge the achievement and partly to get my post count to limp towards the dizzy heights of that achieved by the few


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thanks for the thanks
> 
> 1. I'm not sure congratulations are in order though but, I love chatting and posting on here , perhaps too much judging by my post count .
> 
> ...


1. No

2. Definitely

3. Should be

4. Aw, bless

you've contributed loads to the forum Boots - not just the number of posts either - don't change a thing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You'd all miss me if I suddenly stopped posting .......









Tumbleweed.............


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats Boots

Impressive post count in a year:good:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That's some commitment Martin.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Well done. That's an impressive post count.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Congratulations! That's an amazing contribution to the forum. 10,000 posts by Christmas?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Heligan said:


> Congratulations! That's an amazing contribution to the forum. 10,000 posts by Christmas?


Nah! Bonfire night more likely


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done on reaching the 5000 Club!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

He'll be overtaking you soon, Glenn!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's okay by me


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Congrats Boots

how many sigs have you had

;-D


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lighty said:


> Congrats Boots
> 
> how many sigs have you had
> 
> ;-D


2 machines ....

3 grinders

so far......


----------



## popeye (Feb 10, 2014)

Markup said:


> Well done Martin, keep it up, as the teacher always said to me!


That's something like my missus says to me










Congrats m8 & thnx for at least 1 of your posts welcoming me to coffeeforums.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Always willing to help/advise, thanks Martin.

You are one of the many things that makes this forum great!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

5000 in a year! Blimey you must have calluses on you finger tips the size of golf balls.

Seriously though we'll done if only for perseverance and thanks for you help and advice you've certainly made my experience on here since joining all the better for it.


----------

